# IBM Thinkpad T22 won't boot error 0175



## Russelllk (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi,
I have a friend's IBM Thinkpad T22 machine that won't boot. The machine is running XP Professional. On bootup it gets ERROR 0175: Bad CRC1, stop POST task.

In looking up google I have found an IBM solution to upgrade the BIOS to the latest solution. My problem is I do not have password information if it is required.

I am interested if anyone has used the procedure and whether it works. It warns that you cannot stop haf way as you may do hardware damage. http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-44186

thanks in anticipation

Russell


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

Im sorry, i hate being the bearer of bad news.

The error 175 (Bad CRC1, stop POST task error) your receiving is not good at all. The only corrective action that ibm states about this error is to replace the system board/mb.

A bios update is useless if the system board is faulty. Since you need it to post in order to install the bios update from a floppy.

Here's a link to your error on the ibm website to see for yourself.
http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docvie...-4K2MCU&loc=en_US&cs=iso-8859-1&cc=us&lang=en

Im sure the term FRU may sound alien to you, but it stands for field replaceable unit.

I did a search on ebay and found some t22 system boards for around $100. Although, i dont know if you can handle swapping out the motherboard. Since laptops are more delicate and trickier to work on than a normal pc. So its basically your call if you wanna try to replace the system board. Although, i cannot guarantee that this will fix the problem.

Im sorry for your loss, but at least now you know what's wrong.
Good luck!
TC
rockin'male


----------



## Russelllk (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks
Problem is that the other IBM solution was to re boot with a floppy in the A: drive. Problem is that the PC dies before it get to try rebooting. It appears that IBM had a design problem and did not think it through well.

Problem is we have the problem PC with no software solution.


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

I think you are being mislead by your own assumptions. The purpose of a bios update is to fix bios problems within the code itself, add new functions, or expand on other functions. This will not repair component failure. The error code you are receiving is telling you the motherboard is defective and the only course of action is to replace the motherboard. 

Here are a couple of examples of a bios updates that i got off of a asus motherboard....
Support new CPUs. 
Added CPU LockFree function. 
Added Item to control SATA delay time
Patched new Samsung DDR400 DRAM to fix entering WinXP problem

I hope this will give you a clearer picture of the situation.


----------



## Russelllk (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks.

I had assumed that the error message was invalid.
I will talk to the owner.


----------

